# State Legal & getting caught



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

I wanted to start a topic on this and the realities of getting a federal or insurance investigation on a state legal Skyline or other RHD JDM car. I know this has been talked about before in other topics but I think by talking about this and the possibilities of getting a Skyline registered at the state level and the consequences of it will stop alot of the same post over and over again. Yes there are ways to get your Skyline registered by the state by going around Motorex and in reality saving tons of money. If you are caught the charges are federal meaning you have to do 90% of your time when you are sentenced to defrauding the govt. As opposed to 50% time on state crimes.

Now about getting caught in your state legal skyline, you would have to get pulled over by FBI or the DOT while on a public road, what are the odds of that happening not very high but anything is possible. Also getting in a serious accident with a commercial truck could get you investigated by the DOT as well. Many insurance companies do cover grey market vehicles and I have personally heard of small claims being paid to the owners of these cars when involved in an accident.

Lastly registering the car at state level. I will not tell anyone how to evade the law or do anything illegal but if you do your homework there are ways to do this. From a federal stand point the closest way I saw to both meeting state and fed guidelines without going through motorex is to register the car as a kit car. The kit car laws vary state to state and as a private individual you can bring a Skyline in parts put it together and register it and be legit state wise as well as fed wise but only in a few states, not going to say which ones but if you do your homework you will find out which ones. This kit car law does not apply to resellers in any state though.

Getting caught with a non fed car also can occur when you decide to sell your state legal Skyline and some snitch reports you to the NHTSA or DOT.

Finaly the hardest part getting the Skyline from Japan to your house and getting by the DOT that is technically illegal and the only way around this is sending the car in parts which is easier said than done.

I apologize to the mods if they feel this is a dead horse and can delete the thread if they want I felt this would be a good read for newbies thats all.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

good read, thanks for the info


----------

